# Hunting > Game Cooking and Recipes >  Smoked deer heart....

## Boulderman

I can't seem to find any threads on smoked deer heart here, any tips appreciated. I ate smoked reindeer heart in Sweden, it's glorious, so I'm looking to give this hind ticker the treatment....

----------


## Maca49

Sounds promising

----------


## Rushy

Can't help sorry Boulderman. I am not a smoker. Ha ha ha ha

----------


## ebf

Hmm, sounds yum, if you get more info somewhere else, pls post here.

Only problem is some of those crazy Scandinavians (sorry Norway  :Grin: ) also eat fermented fish  :Zomg:

----------


## deepsouthaussie

Sounds good Id perhaps try braising it first. Mire poix, red wine, veal stock, bay leaf, juniper, peppercorns. and finishing in a hot smoker for flavor. Bluegum or manuka chips would be nice.

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk

----------


## 7mmwsm

> Sounds good Id perhaps try braising it first. Mire poix, red wine, veal stock, bay leaf, juniper, peppercorns. and finishing in a hot smoker for flavor. Bluegum or manuka chips would be nice.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk


What a waste of a good heart. Slice it up and fry it. Add salt only.
If you want to add all that other stuff, add it to a bit of old billy goat. Something that tastes like shit to start with.

----------


## deepsouthaussie

> What a waste of a good heart. Slice it up and fry it. Add salt only.
> If you want to add all that other stuff, add it to a bit of old billy goat. Something that tastes like shit to start with.


Yeah go with what he said if your into chewing leather. The most used muscle/organ in the body is surely suitable for frying. but what would I know.

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk

----------


## Maca49

Fallow deer heart, thinly sliced with salt and black pepper, fried in butter! Thats the go :Redbullsmiley:  :Redbullsmiley:  :Redbullsmiley:  :Redbullsmiley:  :Redbullsmiley:

----------


## kiwi39

just fed a cuppla hearts to the dogs. maybe I should be eating them.

----------


## Boulderman

Yes, those silly Swedes also specialise in that smelly fermented fish, surströmming it's called. Rough as guts. Stand by for the results of the smoke session....

----------


## veitnamcam

> just fed a cuppla hearts to the dogs. maybe I should be eating them.


Na they taste offal  :Grin:

----------


## kiwi39

> Yes, those silly Swedes also specialise in that smelly fermented fish, surströmming it's called. Rough as guts. Stand by for the results of the smoke session....


Not to mention the Icelanders, who leave shark to rot for 3 months before eating it .. something about allowing the mercury to leach out ...

----------


## Boulderman

Eewwww.

----------


## Rushy

> Not to mention the Icelanders, who leave shark to rot for 3 months before eating it .. something about allowing the mercury to leach out ...


I thought it was the Ammonia.

----------


## Maca49

Good toothpaste to put that right

----------


## Angus_A

Smoked heart is awesome! Clean it up, rub it down with your favorite dry rub (i like fennel based ones for venison) smoke it low and slow until you get an internal temp of about 80 degrees at the thickest part, cherry wood works great, manuka is also excellent and i've heard apple wood works too. Wrap it in foil and let it rest about an hour. 
No idea how they do it in sweden but i can ask around if that's something you're craving.

----------


## kiwi39

> I thought it was the Ammonia.


You caused me to wonder, @Rushy and so:

"So, inevitably, the question must be asked--why not eat fresh shark meat? The reason for this is actually simple--fresh shark meat, from the sharks of that region, is poisonous. In Iceland the sharks that are predominant are Greenland sharks, which do not have urinary tracts and, therefore, must secrete their urine from their skin. As a result, high amounts of uric acid become so concentrated in the shark that eating even some of it can potentially cause people to vomit blood. By allowing the shark to fully decay and be cured the acid is removed from the flesh, thus making it easier to digest.

So, ironically, by allowing meat to go bad, it actually becomes "good". How the Icelanders stumbled upon this discovery brings many possible scenarios come to mind--a stranded traveler desperate for food stumbling on old meat, an inventive fisherman discovering ways to make Greenland shark edible by trial and error, and so on and so forth. Whatever the case, no one may ever know. But one thing's for sure, for all you adventurous foodies out there, this would be your Everest!


Tim

----------


## Maca49

Yuk off

----------


## Rushy

> You caused me to wonder, @Rushy and so:
> 
> "So, inevitably, the question must be asked--why not eat fresh shark meat? The reason for this is actually simple--fresh shark meat, from the sharks of that region, is poisonous. In Iceland the sharks that are predominant are Greenland sharks, which do not have urinary tracts and, therefore, must secrete their urine from their skin. As a result, high amounts of uric acid become so concentrated in the shark that eating even some of it can potentially cause people to vomit blood. By allowing the shark to fully decay and be cured the acid is removed from the flesh, thus making it easier to digest.
> 
> So, ironically, by allowing meat to go bad, it actually becomes "good". How the Icelanders stumbled upon this discovery brings many possible scenarios come to mind--a stranded traveler desperate for food stumbling on old meat, an inventive fisherman discovering ways to make Greenland shark edible by trial and error, and so on and so forth. Whatever the case, no one may ever know. But one thing's for sure, for all you adventurous foodies out there, this would be your Everest!
> 
> 
> Tim


Imagine spending your life in the whole bloody ocean and not being able to take a piss

----------


## Angus_A

I've seen cans of it before, they swell up due to all the built up gas. Not something i'm adventurous enough to touch though. It's food made out of necessity i guess. Wouldn't have a choice way back then.

----------


## Maca49

> Imagine spending your life in the whole bloody ocean and not being able to take a piss


Rushy your nearing that age Cathers here we come! :Sick:

----------


## Maca49

> Smoked heart is awesome! Clean it up, rub it down with your favorite dry rub (i like fennel based ones for venison) smoke it low and slow until you get an internal temp of about 80 degrees at the thickest part, cherry wood works great, manuka is also excellent and i've heard apple wood works too. Wrap it in foil and let it rest about an hour. 
> No idea how they do it in sweden but i can ask around if that's something you're craving.


What about lambs heart Angus? To much fat?

----------


## Angus_A

Lambs heart braised in red wine is sooooooo good. It'll smoke up real nice too. Just give it a bit of a trim first.

----------


## Maca49

Only eaten it with stuffing and baked

----------


## Angus_A

Lambs heart also makes the best damn curry i have ever had the pleasure of eating. It's also pretty good medium rare which is uncommon for organ meat.

----------


## kiwi39

> Lambs heart also makes the best damn curry i have ever had the pleasure of eating. It's also pretty good medium rare which is uncommon for organ meat.


Hmmmmm

"Eyes lambs gambolling in the front paddock menacingly"




Tim

----------


## Rushy

> Rushy your nearing that age Cathers here we come!


Nah for the moment I am still in control,of the flow.

----------


## veitnamcam

> I thought it was the Ammonia.


As kiwi39 said its the Piss.
Same with rig,spikey dog etc. Tho perhaps not as concentrated.
The smell when they have aged a bit whole is like the mens urinal at the footy club when nobody cleaned it last week.
Tip for rig(Im not that hard up i have to eat dogs)
Fillet AND skin immediately .
Will be beautiful.

----------


## kiwi39

> As kiwi39 said its the Piss.
> Same with rig,spikey dog etc. Tho perhaps not as concentrated.
> The smell when they have aged a bit whole is like the mens urinal at the footy club when nobody cleaned it last week.
> Tip for rig(Im not that hard up i have to eat dogs)
> Fillet AND skin immediately .
> Will be beautiful.


Spent a large part of most school holidays as a teen catching dogfish in Tasman bay on my uncles boat for the fish and chip shops. 

Key to it is get the ammonia sack out in one bit ....

Back in those days we turned to nose up at spiny dogs. 


Tim

----------


## Maca49

Not knowing much about fish, but a lot of fish in fish n chips smells of ammonia, is that my answer!

----------


## kiwi39

> Not knowing much about fish, but a lot of fish in fish n chips smells of ammonia, is that my answer!


Back in the day they'd sniff it ... And reject it.

Not a chip pie in town would take dogfish smelliing of ammonia 


Tim

----------


## Rushy

> Not knowing much about fish, but a lot of fish in fish n chips smells of ammonia, is that my answer!


Shark and taties.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Not knowing much about fish, but a lot of fish in fish n chips smells of ammonia, is that my answer!


Hole in one son :Thumbsup:

----------


## Maca49

Well I'm bloody happy I found that out before I got much older,has always put me off, select my fish these days snapper or whatever preferably fresh.

----------


## 7mmwsm

> Yeah go with what he said if your into chewing leather. The most used muscle/organ in the body is surely suitable for frying. but what would I know.Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk


You obviously know jack shit if you are implying that heat is not suitable for frying. Have you ever tried heart fried by someone who knows how to cook meat?

----------


## Angus_A

> You obviously know jack shit if you are implying that heat is not suitable for frying. Have you ever tried heart fried by someone who knows how to cook meat?


Yeah, that's a bit silly. You can definitely fry up heart. It's all in the prep  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Bavarian_Hunter

hmm this all sounds awesome, I'll have to stop heart shooting everything  :Wink:

----------


## Bavarian_Hunter

@Angus_A can you give me a good venison heart recipe that doesn't involve smoking? I've never tried it but always wanted to. The old man has a kink with liver which I don't mind but doesn't eat heart anymore. He said he never really liked it but whenever he used it he only ever just fried it in butter.

----------


## veitnamcam

> hmm this all sounds awesome, I'll have to stop heart shooting everything


But then your dog will have nothing to track!

----------


## Bavarian_Hunter

> But then your dog will have nothing to track!


nah got it covered I'll just riddle the rest of their bodies with bullet holes except for the heart!

----------


## Angus_A

> @Angus_A can you give me a good venison heart recipe that doesn't involve smoking? I've never tried it but always wanted to. The old man has a kink with liver which I don't mind but doesn't eat heart anymore. He said he never really liked it but whenever he used it he only ever just fried it in butter.


Sure! There's tons of ways to prepare it. 

If you're feeling brave a great way to do it is under the broiler in your oven (works on the bbq too) 

Cut it up into chunks, removing all fat and membranes. Put in a bowel with the juice of 2 limes, a couple of tablespoons of olive oil, 4 cloves of minced garlic, a crap ton of of black pepper, some salt and chopped coriander. Marinate it for 2-3 hours, put on some skewers and under a hot broiler/on a hot grill sear it medium rare. 
The lime gets rid of the organy flavour, it's a pretty nice starter. Especially this time of year. 

My favourite way to cook it is to poach it in oil. Slice it into big chunks and put in a slow cooker with 50/50 butter and olive oil (enough to cover it) add plenty of black pepper, 3-4 cloves of chopped garlic and a big handful of rosemary. Cook it on low for 6-8 hours. 
Take some of the oil from the pot, put it in a pan and add some shallots (or onions if you can't get shallots) and sweat them until translucent. Add a tablespoon of tomato paste and briefly cook it, add a can of chopped tomatos and cook on low for 20 minutes, shred the meat up into bits with a pair of forks, add it in along with a quarter cup of reduced cream and a small handful of finely chopped rosemary. Once it's heated through mix it with some spaghetti. One of the best heart recipes i ever made (also works great with cheek) also makes your whole house smell F*CKING AMAZING!  :Grin:

----------


## Bavarian_Hunter

> Sure! There's tons of ways to prepare it. 
> 
> If you're feeling brave a great way to do it is under the broiler in your oven (works on the bbq too) 
> 
> Cut it up into chunks, removing all fat and membranes. Put in a bowel with the juice of 2 limes, a couple of tablespoons of olive oil, 4 cloves of minced garlic, a crap ton of of black pepper, some salt and chopped coriander. Marinate it for 2-3 hours, put on some skewers and under a hot broiler/on a hot grill sear it medium rare. 
> The lime gets rid of the organy flavour, it's a pretty nice starter. Especially this time of year. 
> 
> My favourite way to cook it is to poach it in oil. Slice it into big chunks and put in a slow cooker with 50/50 butter and olive oil (enough to cover it) add plenty of black pepper, 3-4 cloves of chopped garlic and a big handful of rosemary. Cook it on low for 6-8 hours. 
> Take some of the oil from the pot, put it in a pan and add some shallots (or onions if you can't get shallots) and sweat them until translucent. Add a tablespoon of tomato paste and briefly cook it, add a can of chopped tomatos and cook on low for 20 minutes, shred the meat up into bits with a pair of forks, add it in along with a quarter cup of reduced cream and a small handful of finely chopped rosemary. Once it's heated through mix it with some spaghetti. One of the best heart recipes i ever made (also works great with cheek) also makes your whole house smell F*CKING AMAZING!


I'm drooling on my keyboard reading that! thank you

----------


## Bill999

your enthusiasim is catchy angus, Im waiting for you to come up with a recipie for deer date next (the one that hides under the tail) :Grin:

----------


## Angus_A

> your enthusiasim is catchy angus, Im waiting for you to come up with a recipie for deer date next (the one that hides under the tail)


Challenge accepted  :Cool:

----------


## Maca49

Ah a big of lime on the old fella huh to get rid of the organy taste now there's a winner

----------


## Rushy

> Challenge accepted


So now you put out an APB for 3 dozen deer ring pieces.  Ha ha ha ha

----------


## Bill999

i hear they can be a bit chewey haha

----------


## Rushy

> i hear they can be a bit chewey haha


I imagine they are come to Sphincter bout it. hA ha ha ha

----------


## Maca49

You'd need a biggest skewer for the Barby

----------


## Boulderman

Right, got back from a few days in the bush, had the stepdad smoke the heart while I was away. Nothing to take a photograph of, but fantastic flavour. Just leaking a bit of liquid as a result of being frozen a few days. Success. The jerky is marinating, that's next.

----------


## Maca49

Leaking fluid? You or the heart? :Grin: .

----------


## veitnamcam

@Angus a

I thought of you and saved the heart yesterday evening, I will freeze it and send it up if you post photos what you do with it.
Do you want a chunk of liver as well?
Also haven't Arseholed it yet so could send that too :Grin: 

Flick threw your addy again.

----------


## Angus_A

Will do mate, thanks  :Grin:

----------

